# Need advice



## Viper_SA (21/3/21)

I recently bought a 2nd hand 21700 Pico. Now my problem is that the battery doens't fit in my old Nitecore D4 charger. 20700's fir with no issues, but the 21700 is a few mm too long. Where can I get an external charger that accommodates 21700 batteries? (If they exist).

Also looking for some wraps for the battery as the original isn't 100% to my liking anymore.

Any advice appreciated.

P.S. picture added for reference

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/3/21)

Blck Vapour




PS : I have one of those Ijoy 21700 batteries. Really crap!

When I need a batch of batteries I will buy the Molicell 21700 and 18650s Here :

Check this thread :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/molicel-in-sa.t66892/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (22/3/21)

I know that the old I2 also didn't accommodate 2X700 batteries as it was exclusively 18650's used at the time apart from the odd device that would take a 26650 or one of the smaller batteries but i am a bit confused! I don't understand how a 20700 can fit no issues but a 21700 be a few mm's too long! The first two numbers refer to diameter and the second two numbers length so 20700 and 21700 are the same length although they can vary slightly from brand to brand but not by a few mm's that's also why any device that can fit a 21700 battery can also accommodate a 20700 because they are the same length!

Unless it was a typo and you meant 18650? Anyway they do exist mate in fact all "newer" chargers you find on vaping sites will accommodate 21700's just double check before pulling the trigger!


----------



## Viper_SA (22/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I know that the old I2 also didn't accommodate 2X700 batteries as it was exclusively 18650's used at the time apart from the odd device that would take a 26650 or one of the smaller batteries but i am a bit confused! I don't understand how a 20700 can fit no issues but a 21700 be a few mm's too long! The first two numbers refer to diameter and the second two numbers length so 20700 and 21700 are the same length although they can vary slightly from brand to brand but not by a few mm's that's also why any device that can fit a 21700 battery can also accommodate a 20700 because they are the same length!
> 
> Unless it was a typo and you meant 18650? Anyway they do exist mate in fact all "newer" chargers you find on vaping sites will accommodate 21700's just double check before pulling the trigger!



Nope, no typo. I will take a pic later toe show the difference. Its just enough so that it won't fit. We'll, maybe if forced, but I believe that's why the wrap hame dings in it and I want to rewrap it just to be 100% safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Nope, no typo. I will take a pic later toe show the difference. Its just enough so that it won't fit. We'll, maybe if forced, but I believe that's why the wrap hame dings in it and I want to rewrap it just to be 100% safe.


Yeah in theory as i explained they should be the same length but theory and practice doesn't always play out as it should. Most newer chargers give a little more travel to allow the ever popular 21700 batteries to fit more comfortably! I know all the new Xtar charges i have seen all allow 21700's to be charged!


----------



## Viper_SA (22/3/21)

Might have exaggerated a bit, it looked like more when I first compared the two, but it is definitely like 1mm longer than the 20700 and that is preventing it from going in the charger without catching on the wrapping.


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/3/21)

Something interesting I heard on a Jai Haze review the other day which I never knew was that the '18650', '20700' and '21700' is actually battery sizes, i.e. a '18650' is 18mm wide and 65mm long, a '20700' is 20mm wide and 700mm long and a '21700', you guessed it, 21mm wide and 700mm long. So technically if a 20700 fits in your charger, then a 21700 should as well. That being said, I do not have any 20700's but I do have a few 21700's and I can attest that they also fit _very _snuggly (i.e. close to battery wrap damage snuggly) in my Golisi 4 bay charger. But prior to my Golisi I had a Nitecore D4 and they actually fit quite well in there with a slight bit of space at the bottom.

Following this thread since I took the plunge and bought myself a Gaur 21 yesterday which uses 21700's and so I may be looking at getting an additional charger so as to not have any future battery wrap damage.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/3/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Then you have bigger balls than me, handling one of the most poisonous and agro snakes in the world. The Kenyan that you are talking about. Is it the Kenyan Sand Boa?





ivc_mixer said:


> Something interesting I heard on a Jai Haze review the other day which I never knew was that the '18650', '20700' and '21700' is actually battery sizes, i.e. a '18650' is 18mm wide and 65mm long, a '20700' is 20mm wide and 700mm long and a '21700', you guessed it, 21mm wide and 700mm long. So technically if a 20700 fits in your charger, then a 21700 should as well. That being said, I do not have any 20700's but I do have a few 21700's and I can attest that they also fit _very _snuggly (i.e. close to battery wrap damage snuggly) in my Golisi 4 bay charger. But prior to my Golisi I had a Nitecore D4 and they actually fit quite well in there with a slight bit of space at the bottom.
> 
> Following this thread since I took the plunge and bought myself a Gaur 21 yesterday which uses 21700's and so I may be looking at getting an additional charger so as to not have any future battery wrap damage.



yeah I don't see any way to get it in there without damaging the wrap further. For the time being I'm charging via cellphone charger in the mod and using the 18650 adapter for a spare battery for now until I can buy a 2nd 21700. Still researching what a good batter brand would be


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/3/21)

I have a Samsung 40T 21700, fits in my nitecore i4 just fine, with room to spare.

Vaperite's Golisi 20700 & 21700 are reasonably priced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/3/21)

I have a Nitecore Q2 - battery charging bays are adaptable with a spring tray - charge both 18650 and 21700 batteries no problem.

PS. I also have a Pico 21700...


----------



## Stranger (23/3/21)

Before you lash out on a new charger, re wrap that battery and then try. I have both an i2 and an i4 and they both take my Molicell 21700's and 40 T's as well as the Sanyo and Golisi 20700's. No issues at at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/3/21)

I have just upgraded to a D4 charger and have my "Nitecore New i2charger" for sale. 21700 batteries fit perfectly.

DM me if you're interested and I'll send you a few pics of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> a '20700' is 20mm wide and 700mm long and a '21700', you guessed it, 21mm wide and 700mm long.



My understanding is that 21700 stands for :

21mm diameter
70mm length
0 stands for the shape i.e. cylindrical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My understanding is that 21700 stands for :
> 
> 21mm diameter
> 70mm length
> 0 stands for the shape i.e. cylindrical


Correct, 70mm and not 700mm. Can you imagine a 700mm battery? Can you imagine the mod it would require? Would it be toe operated?  At least one should have decent battery life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

